# minestra vs. zuppa



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Forse è una domanda strana, ma nonostante le mie esperienze con la lingua italiana, ho sempre dei dubbi per quanto riguarda il significato pratico del termine _minestra_. Nei dizionari bilingui si traduce tipicamente con la corrispondente parola che significa "zuppa" (=un piatto sostanzialmente liquido, con vari ingredienti, ecc....).

Dunque, la mi domanda sarebbe se il termine _minestra _sia un sinonimo di _zuppa_, oppure la _minestra _è piuttosto il _primo piatto_, non necessariamente preparato su una base/sostanza liquida?

Grazie in anticipo e buon appetito


----------



## Pietruzzo

Per me la minestra è pasta in un qualsiasi tipo di brodo.


----------



## Starless74

Partiamo da qui, dove i due termini sono indicati anche come sinonimi "reciproci":

Treccani - minestra
Treccani - zuppa

La minestra parrebbe implicare sempre la presenza di pasta/riso/orzo/farro
e quindi tendenzialmente anche il consumo come "primo piatto" nella cucina italiana;
a parte questo, non mi addentro nello specifico.

[ Risposta incrociata ]


----------



## giovannino

Io non sapevo che “minestra” avesse anche il senso generico di “primo piatto, la prima portata di un pasto”, come dice il Treccani. Dalle vostre parti si usa in questo senso?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Non credo che qualcuno chiamerebbe "minestra" un piatto di pastasciutta servito come primo.


----------



## giovannino

Pietruzzo said:


> Non credo che qualcuno chiamerebbe "minestra" un piatto di pastasciutta servito come primo.


Quindi immagino che, come me, non diresti:”Io la minestra non la mangio mai, prendo solo il secondo e la frutta”(l’esempio del Treccani).


----------



## Pietruzzo

giovannino said:


> Quindi immagino che, come me, non diresti:”Io la minestra non la mangio mai, prendo solo il secondo e la frutta”(l’esempio del Treccani).


Perchè no? Se a pranzo la prima portata fosse una minestra si potrebbe dire.


----------



## symposium

Mi sembra che, nell'uso attuale, "minestra" sia un brodino con pastina o riso mentre "zuppa" sia un piatto brodoso più sostanzioso e con più ingredienti (verdure, carne, legumi ecc.), ma effettivamente se leggo vecchi libri di ricette trovo che "minestra" significa "primo piatto" e che "minestra asciutta" significa "piatto a base di pastasciutta". Certo quest'uso non è più corrente.


----------



## giovannino

Pietruzzo said:


> Perchè no? Se a pranzo la prima portata fosse una minestra si potrebbe dire.


Ma useresti la frase per dire che non mangi mai il primo piatto a pranzo?


----------



## Starless74

giovannino said:


> Ma useresti la frase per dire che non mangi mai il primo piatto a pranzo?





giovannino said:


> Quindi immagino che, come me, non diresti:”Io la minestra non la mangio mai, prendo solo il secondo e la frutta”(l’esempio del Treccani).


Visto che il "mostro" l'ho creato io citando Treccani senza prima leggerlo tutto, vorrei precisare:
*non* intendevo affermare che "_minestra_" sia sovrapponibile al concetto di "prima portata" in generale
ma solo che, ove _minestra_ indichi necessariamente la presenza di pasta o cereali (non è sicuro),
allora essa verrebbe consumata sempre come primo, a differenza – per esempio – di una _zuppa_ di pesce.


----------



## Olaszinhok

giovannino said:


> Ma useresti la frase per dire che non mangi mai il primo piatto a pranzo?


Mai. Non ero neppure a conoscenza di quest'uso. Per me minestra e zuppa sono due pietanze piuttosto diverse, sostanzialmente col significato riportato da Symposium. Oltre alla  minestra e alla zuppa, aggiungerei la minestrina per bimbi e  il minestrone di verdure.


----------



## francisgranada

Provo a spiegarmi un po' meglio:

Per me, influenzato dalla cucina e la terminologia ungherese, un _brodo _intuitivamente sarebbe qualche "zuppa di carne", ma non una "zuppa di pomodoro/fagiolo/piselli, ecc ....".  Di conseguenza, per me anche il _gulasch _è una zuppa, nonostante il fatto che contiene patate, pezzi di carne, varie verdure ed eventualmente altri ingredienti non liquidi, ecc ...

Domanda concreta per capire meglio la sostanza: il _gulasch_, in italiano, è una zuppa o minestra o qualcos'altro?


----------



## symposium

A me sembra che in Italia il gulasch sia considerato un secondo, un membro della famiglia degli spezzatini.


----------



## swindaff

Curioso! Penso che cambi da regione a regione. Il gulasch per me è un secondo, come lo spezzatino, come dice @symposium .
La zuppa è qualcosa di liquido, senza niente dentro.
La minestra ha qualche ingrediente in più, ma non necessariamente pasta o riso. Allego la minestra tipica di Pasqua qui a Napoli  
Il brodo è liquido, a base verdure ed eventualmente con l'aggiunta di carne, e si mangia con la pasta.


----------



## Olaszinhok

swindaff said:


> Allego la minestra tipica di Pasqua qui a Napoli


La pietanza della foto per me assomiglia ad  una zuppa.


swindaff said:


> La zuppa è qualcosa di liquido, senza niente dentro.


Se fosse così, per me sarebbe un brodo, a base di carne o di verdure.
Ecco un esempio di zuppa:
Zuppa - Foto e Immagini Stock - iStock


----------



## ohbice

Concordo in particolare con Symposium. Una minestra asciutta l'ho ancora sentito dire, per quanto mi sembra un linguaggio antiquato, o forse settoriale.
Una zuppa (secondo me) è sempre una cosa più o meno umida, anche una zuppa di pesce ha un suo brodetto.
Poi ci sono declinazioni regionali dei termini nelle quali non mi addentro.
E ci stanno pure termini più specifici, guazzetto o ribollita o pastina Spesso nei nomi di questi piatti ci sono anche gli ingredienti principali, pasta e fagioli, minestra di verdure, minestrone con riso e verdure, zuppa di lenticchie eccetera eccetera ;-)


----------



## swindaff

Olaszinhok said:


> La pietanza della foto per me assomiglia ad  una zuppa.
> 
> Se fosse così, per me sarebbe un brodo, a base di carne o di verdure.
> Ecco un esempio di zuppa:
> Zuppa - Foto e Immagini Stock - iStock


La "mia" minestra qui si chiama proprio minestra maritata ('A menesta, in dialetto).
Penso che il problema sia che qui le zuppe (di legumi o verdure, per esempio) si fanno relativamente da poco (qualcuno direbbe per un'ondata di salutismo e vegan). Si fanno il brodo (con la pastina), il minestrone (con pane, riso, o pasta), il passato di verdure o la vellutata). Le uniche zuppe che si fanno spesso sono la zuppa di pesce e la zuppa di cozze.


----------



## bearded

In Emilia (per lo meno a Bologna) un pasto - tipo si compone di minestra, pietanza e frutta.  Quindi noi per ''minestra'' intendiamo proprio il primo piatto: anche le nostre tagliatelle col ragù sono una minestra (asciutta in questo caso).  È senz'altro un'espressione che varia a seconda delle regioni: ad es. quando molti anni fa sono ''emigrato'' in Lombardia, ho constatato che qui la minestra coincide con la zuppa, cioè è qualcosa di liquido.
E per me ''pietanza'' significa solo secondo piatto.
Parlando di portate, mi si consenta anche un leggero 'fuori tema': per un bolognese di una certa età, è molto strano parlare (come si fa a Milano e altrove) di ''piatti piani'' e ''piatti fondi''. I piatti sono per definizione piani (=piatti, altrimenti non si chiamerebbero così!), quelli fondi da noi si chiamano scodelle.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Bearded, che cosa sono per te i tortellini in brodo, lo chiedo perché me lo sto domandando anch'io?!
Per il resto, mi sembra che nell'uso attuale, oserei dire sovraregionale,  le definizioni di minestra e zuppa coincidano con quanto descritto da Symposium al numero #8.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> che cosa sono per te i tortellini in brodo


Sono un'eccellente minestra - nel senso di primo piatto.  
Lungi da me pretendere che l'usanza linguistica bolognese sia la sola giusta! Constato solo che ci sono diversi usi regionali.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Sono un'eccellente minestra - nel senso di primo piatto.


Concordo con la prima parte della tua risposta. 
P.S. Anche con la seconda, purché non sia unita alla prima parte.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> purché non sia unita alla prima parte.


----------

